# Ipod



## Floppy (5 Novembre 2001)

Bon mais alors, qui a commandé son iPod ?


----------



## Floppy (7 Novembre 2001)

Génial ! On va pouvoir faire un achat groupé.


----------



## brome (25 Juillet 2002)

Je pose ici une question aux heureux utilisateurs d'iPod, voire meme plus particulierement a ceux qui ont comme moi un mac equipe d'un tout petit disque dur.

N'ayant plus beaucoup de place sur le disque 10 Go de mon Ti, et ayant tres envie de m'acheter un lecteur de MP3 portable (ca y est, vous voyez ou je veux en venir ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif), j'ai pense faire l'acquisition d'un iPod.

Seulement, contrairement a l'utilisation courante de l'iPod qui est de synchroniser le contenu MP3 du disque dur du mac avec le contenu de l'iPod, j'aimerai pouvoir effacer les MP3 contenus dans le mac pour liberer de la place apres la synchro.

Seulement, si je veux refaire une synchro par la suite, pour rajouter des MP3 d'un CD que je viens d'acheter par exemple, est ce que la synchro ne risque pas d'effacer sur l'iPod les fichiers qui auront ete effaces sur le mac ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

En gros, est ce que je peux me servir de l'iPod (et uniquement de l'iPod) pour stocker mes MP3 (et les ecouter, bien sur) ?


----------



## Xav' (25 Juillet 2002)

Théoriquement et techniquement, rien ne t'en empêche.
Sauf que tu perds la moitié de ton espace disque en musique...
Tu ferais mieux d'acheter un iPod d'entrée de gamme et un disque dur externe pour stocker tes MP3...


----------



## Onra (25 Juillet 2002)

No problemo !

Le seul point noir c'est de ne pas avoir peur d'un crash de l'iPod (physique si chute ou logique si plantage).

Sinon, tu n'est pas obligé d'avoir la même liste de mp3 sur ton iPod et sur ton mac.


----------



## brome (25 Juillet 2002)

Parfait ! 
De toute facon, comme je n'ai qu'un Go de libre sur le mac pour y placer ma musique, presque tous mes MP3 sont sauvegardes sur CDR.

Tiens je viens de penser que je pourrais meme utiliser mon (futur) iPod comme disque dur de back up le temps de repartitionner le DD interne du mac, qui en a bien besoin. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Derniere question : est ce que je peux recuperer le son sortant de l'iPod a l'aide d'un cable mini-jack 3,5 mm standard ? Pour le brancher a une chaine par exemple ?


----------



## dany (26 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par brome:</font><hr />* 

Derniere question : est ce que je peux recuperer le son sortant de l'iPod a l'aide d'un cable mini-jack 3,5 mm standard ? Pour le brancher a une chaine par exemple ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

tout à fait ! ça fonctionne tres bien  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iSimon (10 Avril 2003)

Mon iPod tout neuf (enfin non, acheté sur le refurb store) viens d'être sali par des main coupables tachées de crayons pastel...
Si cela avait été le miroir pas de problème... mais c'est la molette rotative qui tourne et les boutons menu suivant et play pause qui ont subi le plus de dommages...




















Que devrais-je utiliser ? Eau de Javel ? Eau de source ? Eau de vie ? Alcool ? Essence ? petrole ? Acétone ?


----------



## Onra (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iSimon:</font><hr /> * Que devrais-je utiliser ? Eau de Javel ? Eau de source ? Eau de vie ? Alcool ? Essence ? petrole ? Acétone ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

L'acétone fait fondre certains plastiques, donc à éviter. Pour ma part j'essayerai un produit à vitre ou de l'alcool à brûler sur un chiffon doux. L'intérêt c'est l'évaporation rapide de ces liquides.

Mais avant tout, essaye avec un tissu en micro-fibre humidifié avec de l'eau. C'est ce qu'il y a de moins agressif. Si ça ne fonctionne pas, passe aux produits dont je parle ci-dessus.

Il faut toujours y aller par étape. Du moins agressif au plus agressif...


Bonne chance !


----------



## 406 (10 Avril 2003)

ou peut etre leur bombe de mousse pour plastique informatique ? celles qui enlève la nicotine. depuis qu'on a virer les fumeurs de la pièces, c'est le pied.


----------



## silirius (18 Avril 2003)

tout est dans le titre ??
c'est le meme que dans itunes 3 ou non ??


----------



## Onra (18 Avril 2003)

Non, ce sont des réglages pré-établis. Tu as une vingtaine de choix du style "classique", "acoustique", "plus de grave", "plus d'aigu"...


----------



## silirius (19 Avril 2003)

on peut pas en faire des personalisés ?


----------



## silirius (19 Avril 2003)

et puis ca me dis pas combien de bandes ...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Avril 2003)

J'ai pas d'iPod mais je pense que le nombre de bandes est le meme que pour itunes (à quoi ça te sert de le savoir si tu peux pas t'en servir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? ).


----------



## Sven (22 Avril 2003)

Pour vraiment nettoyer la molette des premier iPod (celle qui tourne) il faut l'enlever. Pour cela le plus simple est de scotcher la molette et de tirer le scotch, la molette suivra. Après nettoyage il suffit de reclipser la molette et le bouton central.


----------



## Sven (22 Avril 2003)

Depuis hier soir mon iPod est autiste. Pas moyen de le sortir de veille malgrés mes différentes tentatives.

Je l'ai laissé connecté à mon iMac pendant la soirée pour qu'il se recharge, j'ai éteind l'iMac et le lendemain matin au redémarrage le ipod ne monte pas. Depuis plus rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce moment je teste le coup des '24h sans toucher l'iPod' conseillé par la pomme mais j'y croît moyens de plus je suis en manque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a-t-il des (més)aventures similaires parmis les possesseur d'iPod ? Bien entendu ça m'arrive en toute fin de garantie.


----------



## sylko (22 Avril 2003)

As-tu tenté de le réinitialiser?

Il te suffit d'appuyer en même temps sur Menu et Lecture-Pause jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme.

Tu ne vas pas perdre de données, sois rassuré! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais eu le même symptome et tout était rentré dans l'ordre.

Bonne chance


----------



## Onra (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * on peut pas en faire des personalisés ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non !


----------



## Onra (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * et puis ca me dis pas combien de bandes ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas de réglages possibles. Juste des profils prédéfinis. Ce n'est pas un equalizer graphique !!!


----------



## Sven (22 Avril 2003)

Oui, bien entendu j'avais fait les manipulations recommandée. (j'ai dut aprendre la manip très tôt, lors de ma première utilisation il s'était coincé dès la première demi-heure)

Donc j'ai attendu sagement les 24 heures recommandées pas Apple et la à 1h du mat. Oh miracle ! Tout fonctionne comme auparavant. Par sécurité j'ai réinitialisé la bête après avoir sauvegardé mes données.

Bref, c'est flippant mais tant que le truc des 24h n'a pas échoué il y a de l'espoir.


----------



## nekura (23 Avril 2003)

J'avais eu le même problème, et moi aussi j'en étais arrivé à la conclusion qu'il était définitivement mort.
En désespoir de cause, j'avais testé ce fameux truc, et le miracle s'est produit


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2003)

Ah les animaux domestiques, c'est pas toujours obéissants ...


----------



## nekura (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ah les animaux domestiques, c'est pas toujours obéissants ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai désormais plus le problème, l'animal domestique ayant été kidnappé lors du cambriolage de mon appartement, en même tant que son cousin en titane.
Dommage pour mon cambrioleur, il n'a pas emporté cable et chargeur de l'ipod qui était bien déchargé.
Avec un peu de chance, la batterie tombera en décharge profonde irréversible avant qu'il ait pu faire quoi que ce soit (niark).


----------



## aurel99 (9 Juin 2003)

Hello !

j'ai achete il y a moins d'un an un iPod 20Go.
Parfait!

Or, dernierement, je mets les ecouteurs sur mes oreilles, je lance une chanson et le son est super metallique sans aucune basse !

Etrange, ils marchaient parfaitement qqe sjours auparavant et ils ne sont pas tombes ou quoique ce soit...

J'essaye avec d'autres ecouteurs... le son est parfait. Le probleme vient donc des ecouteurs iPod.

Je les observe, pas de problemes visu.
je les aspirent (car j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il ne faut pas souffler dessus), les basses sont un peu revenues mais elles saturent rapidement...

Bref, je n'arrive plus a ecouteru une chanson car les basses saturent tres vite. Je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'ai perdu le son legendaires des ecouteurs iPod, d'une qualite inegalee elle est maintenant pourrie !

Pourquoi?
Que faire?

merci d'avance


----------



## takamaka (9 Juin 2003)

d'une qualite inegalee elle est maintenant pourrie !
Là tu fais le "marseillais".
Je ne vois pas de solutions à ton pb, hormis de changer ces fameux écouteurs. Au-delà du look et du design, si tu recherches la qualité d'écoute, je pense que tu peux t'orienter vers des modèles de chez Sennheiser, Koss, AKG... qui t'offriront des plages de fréquences égales (20 à 20 000 Hz) et des transducteurs Néodyme de qualité pour une écoute "sans pareil"...


----------



## takamaka (9 Juin 2003)

je reviens ; j'ai oublié la marque Beyer
je sais pas pourquoi, c'est le mien !!


----------



## aurel99 (9 Juin 2003)

Merci pour tes conseils d'achat, mais entr nous, c'est la dernière que tu dis que je fais le "voyou"!! 





Je suis serieux, ca sature dans mes ecouteurs et c'est triste car les ecouteurs Apple c'est super cher !!!!

j'peux pas faire marcher la guarantie???


----------



## aurel99 (9 Juin 2003)

et POUM ! 200 messages, na!


----------



## takamaka (9 Juin 2003)

Si la garantie s'applique également aux accessoires, alors n'hésites pas !

Sinon, je tiens à saluer ta dernière performance par 200 claps !


----------



## aurel99 (12 Juin 2003)

bah, justement, je ne sais pas si cela s'applique aux ecouteurs...

et merci pour tes 200 claps !!


----------



## snhfr (12 Juin 2003)

Bonjour,
Est ce que votre ipod 2 est super instable ? Le mien c'est une sombre merde, il plante régulièrement, et depuis quelques temps il m'affiche une pomme sur l'écran et rien d'autre. Ensuite il me dit que la batterie est vide, alors qu'elle sort de charge. je le rebranche sur le dock, ca refonctionne. je débranche, c'est plein, ca tourne. 1 heures après il re-plante avec ca pomme et sa batterie pas chargé !

Les menus aussi sont extremement lent, tu cliques, aucune réaction avant 6 ou 7 secondes.
Parfois la musique se coupe.
Des gros "claps" lors d'enchainement des chansons, alors que sur l'ordi ca ne le fait pas. (ca vient pas des fichiers mp3)


Bref, j'ai hate d'avoir une mise a jour rapide, c'est vraiment chiant la.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2003)

As-tu aussi rencontré *ce problème*?


----------



## snhfr (13 Juin 2003)

Non, je viens d'essayer ca tourne correctement.

J'ai entièrement réinitialisé l'ipod, ca semble tourner mieux aujourd'hui.

Pas encore au point.


----------



## Sven (10 Juillet 2003)

J'ai un iPod 10 Go (molette mécanique) qui fonctionne bien sur ttes mes machines mais pas sur l'eMac du bureau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le iPod monte parfaitement bien, iTunes le reconnait. Mais aussitôt que j'essie de copier quelque chose (hors iTunes, je n'ai pas testé) le finder se bloque et la seule solution est de débrancher l'iPod avant de le faire un soft reset.

Voilà, quelqu'un à une idée ?

ps : copier depuis un dd firewire (type pocketdrive) ne pose en revanche aucun problème.


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2003)

Certainement un problème de permissions !...
...du au fait que tu utilises deux machines différentes avec des logs d'accès différents...


----------



## Sven (10 Juillet 2003)

Non, rien à voir. Un problème de permission génère un message d'alerte. De plus je connecte mon iPod sur bcp d'ordinateurs différents sans aucun problème. Là l'ordinateur plante le iPod et le finder tourne fou jusqu'à ce que je débranche l'iPod. Le dialogue de copie n'apparait même pas.


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2003)

salut sven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense que c'est le système du emac qui est foireux.
j'ai eu ce problème récemment sur un imac du taf en 9.2,
et tout est rentré dans l'ordre après une clean install.
a+


----------



## Sven (10 Juillet 2003)

C'est bien ce que je craignais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin c'est tjs mieux qu'un problème hardware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clean Install juste, pas besoins que je formatte mon dd et je récupère mes users sans souci ou je dois tt recréer ?

Merci Ficelle


----------



## noz (14 Août 2003)

Bonsoir à tous,
mon ipod commence à se couvrir d'une couche grisâtre peu esthétique depuis quelques temps... Il me semble donc qu'un nettoyage s'impose pour lui faire retrouver une seconde jeunesse (c'est un modèle à molette, le grand-père quoi... lol) mais je ne veux pas acheter le kit de nettoyage en vente sur newedge tout simplement par manque de moyen. alors si quelqu'un a un truc, avec des produits que l'on peut trouver chez soi, merci de me répondre !!


----------



## tamatoa (19 Septembre 2003)

salut à tous
je comprends pas, depuis quelques jours, sans raison, mon ipod (10 go) ne monte plus sur le bureau lorsque je le branche. 
J'ai un pb G4 12", mac os X.2.6 . 
Je n'ai pas fait de manip ni d'installation de logiciel qui pourrait etre à l'origine du pb.
Dans itunes l'ipod apparait. Meme en changeant les préférences (synchro automatique, mise à jour manuelle, etc..) ca ne change rien.
D'autre part en utilisant ipod access V2 (non enregistrée) l'ipod n'est pas vu. Et cela meme avant que j'aie le pb de montage sur le bureau.
Si qqun a la ou les solutions, merci beaucoup!

Tamatoa


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2003)

la case "utiliser comme disque dur" ou un truc du genre est bien coché ?

si oui, tu devrais refaire un reset complet avec l'utilitaire d'upgrade firmware, et resynchroniser tout ça avec iTunes.

si non, tu la coches.

a+


----------



## tamatoa (19 Septembre 2003)

oui la case "utiliser comme disque firewire" est cochée. 
je vais essayer le reset


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2003)

Et les autres disques (CD, DD externes ou autre..) ils montent?
Si non c'est une case a cocher dans preferences finder


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

Salut!
au secours!
voici mon problème:
je portais mon ipod 10 go ds ma poche lorsque j'ai fait une chute... 
et mon ipod en a senti les conséquences... 
depuis que je l'ai branché à mon ordinateur pour mettre à jour les listes de lectures...
et voilà que le disque dur commence à faire un bruit-toujours le meme- et mon ipod affiche une pomme et c'est tout!
j'ai beau essayer de l'éteindre, il se rallume et fait toujours ce bruit... 

AIDEZ-MOI! 
sérieux  depuis que je l'ai branché ca fait 10 minutes, le bruit est toujours là et il chauffe...
svp...
répondez-moi le plus vite possible avant qu'il n'atteigne 100degrés!

merci!


----------



## mdia (9 Octobre 2003)

Mon fils a le même probleme: où faut-il cocher cette case???
(il ne peut ecrire lui-même pour pb de connexion internet)


----------



## Rouletabille (9 Octobre 2003)

salut,

j'ai parfois le même problème avec un ipod 30 Go.

je te conseille de redémarrer ton mac, dès le son de rallumage tu restes appuyé sur pomme-S, tu vas arriver dans une sorte de DOS (désolé pour les puristes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Là tu tapes fsck -y (plus précisement fsck )y sur ton clavierpour obtenir le "-", ne me demande pas pourquoi, et n'oublie pas l'espace après le "k"), tu renouvelle l'opération jusqu'à l'affichage du message qui te dit que le disque semble OK, et là tu tapes reboot et ça redémarre.

Normalement ton iPod sera à nouveau reconnu. 

Je te conseille quand même d'attendre l'ouverture de session et d'arriver sur le bureau pour le brancher, je me suis rendu compte chez moi que le démarrage avec iPod branché posait parfois problème.

voilà, j'espère avoir pu t'aider.


----------



## minime (9 Octobre 2003)

Rouletabille a dit:
			
		

> Là tu tapes fsck -y (plus précisement fsck )y sur ton clavierpour obtenir le "-", ne me demande pas pourquoi, et n'oublie pas l'espace après le "k")



En mode single user le clavier est en qwerty.


----------



## Rouletabille (10 Octobre 2003)

c'est bien ce que je pensais mais j'ai eu peur de dire une grosse bétise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour la précision MiniMe


----------



## takamaka (11 Octobre 2003)

Voilà je vous annonce fièrement la naissance de mon iPod ! c'est tout, juste du plaisir avec 20GO à l'ombre... Merci Apple !!


----------



## myckmack (11 Octobre 2003)

Comment s'appelle le bébé ?


----------



## takamaka (11 Octobre 2003)

liliPod !


----------



## myckmack (11 Octobre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> liliPod !


Alors bienvenu liliPod !


----------



## graubil (19 Octobre 2003)

intéressé par l'ipdo 40go, peut-on l'utiliser comme DD externe pour la sauvegarde de son DD principal ?
la musique, les photos, l'agenda ok mais le reste ?
merci


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2003)

ben oui tu peu, tu pourra même le transformer en disque pour décharger tes carte mémoire d'appareil photo


----------



## graubil (19 Octobre 2003)

et en cas de plantage de l'ordi principal et reformatage on peut restituer les données sans problème aussi bien sur mac que sur PC ?
j'ai lu qu'il n'était pourtant pas possible de transmettre sur un autre ordi les fichiers MP3 de l'ipod !?


----------



## kisco (20 Octobre 2003)

officiellement on ne peut pas, parce que les mp3 sont cachés, on les voit que dans iTunes, mais il y a une pléthore de logiciels qui le font très facilement, comme par exemple   PodWorks


----------



## graubil (20 Octobre 2003)

et pour la restauration des données du DD de l'ipod vers un ordi reformaté ?


----------



## Oizo (21 Octobre 2003)

graubil a dit:
			
		

> et pour la restauration des données du DD de l'ipod vers un ordi reformaté ?



Il n'y a que les mp3 qui sont cachés, pas les données, donc ca ne posera pas de problème.


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Octobre 2003)

graubil a dit:
			
		

> intéressé par l'ipdo 40go, peut-on l'utiliser comme DD externe pour la sauvegarde de son DD principal ?
> la musique, les photos, l'agenda ok mais le reste ?
> merci



L'iPod  *est un DD* en plus d'être un lecteur mp3/mp4(AAC)/aiff/wav !! D'aucun aucun problème !! Tu glisse-depose les fichiers comme sur un n'importe quel autre DD !!


----------



## millie (2 Novembre 2003)

j'ai l'intention d'acheter un ipod et de le brancher sur des enceintes emplifiées afin de remplacer ma chaine vieillissante?
Avez-vous un expérience la-dessus?
Qu'elles enceintes acheter par ex?
est-ce que c'est une bonne idée?
La qualité du son?
doit-je réencoder ma biblio itunes en AAC?
 merci


----------



## mfay (3 Novembre 2003)

En tout cas, évite de réencoder tes MP3 en AAC, un double encodage, ça baissera obligatoirement la qualité du son.


----------



## iMax (3 Novembre 2003)

La qualité sera tout à fait acceptable pour du MP3 si tu choisis des enceintes correctes avec des bonnes basses...

Maintenant, ce qu'il te faut acheter, je ne sais pas. Il y'en a pour tout les prix. Du duo à 15 à l'ensemble 6:1, y'a le choix... Ça dépend de ton budget


----------



## cinto (10 Novembre 2003)

bonjour 

possesseur d'un Ipod 15Go, je voudrais savoir si il est possible - conseillé - de le défragmenter comme un DD classique.

Il a planté une ou deux fois en lecture.


----------



## takamaka (10 Novembre 2003)

c'est une solution que je n'avais pas envisagé, même pas imaginée. déjà que je ne défragmente pas mon dd interne (pourquoi faire ?) alors l'ipod ? les bricolos peuvent-ils nous en dire plus ?


----------



## 406 (10 Novembre 2003)

j'ai eu effectivement des problèmes au début avec mon ipod. je m'en sers aussi pour sauvegarder des fichiers . deux semaines parés avoir rajouté, enlevé, remis , effacé des mp3 et fichiers. j'ai eu des problèmes de lecture. genre, pouf, avant la fin , l'ipod passe a une autre chanson. j'ai tout effacé et remis à jour. depuis , plus de problème. ca savoir, charles


----------



## cinto (10 Novembre 2003)

du coup plutôt que tout réinitialiser pourquoi ne pas défragmenter, réparer etc?

d'autres avis?


----------



## 406 (10 Novembre 2003)

ben parce que je l'ai fait une fois et ca chaudait terrible l'ipod. plus fatiguant pour les tetes de lecture qui vont travaillé dure pour tout déplacer surtout si t'a peu d'espace de libre dessus. maintenant, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## cinto (10 Novembre 2003)

ok merci pour ta réponse


----------



## takamaka (10 Novembre 2003)

je sauvegarde également des fichiers sur mon iPod et je crois effectivement que c'est encore la meilleure solution - la Màj -pour préserver nos "amis"


----------



## joel (14 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de transferer sur un ipod les photos d'une carte XD ?

(carte d'un olympus C750)

Le lecteur de carte proposé sur l'Apple store apparament ne reconnait pas cette carte.

merci de l'info


----------



## jeje (15 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

ma femme veut un iPod (héhé encore un produit Apple à la maison!)

Je pense acheter le 20Go qui me semble suffisant (et plus fin et léger que le 40Go)

Vous en pensez quoi? qui a opté pour le 40Go?

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## ederntal (15 Novembre 2003)

Le 20Go semble largement suffisant pour la musique.

Si tu compte t'en servir massivement en tant que disque dur le 40 Go peut etre bien... mais franchement 20Go de musique dans la poche, a qui cela ne suffit pas ?

Et la différence de prix n'est pas négligable!


----------



## takamaka (15 Novembre 2003)

le 20GO c'est d'la balle et largement suffisant pour une utilisation perso. bon je ne l'emmene pas courir avec moi mais de toute façon j'aime pas ça!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors fonce, elle ne sera pas déçue...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2003)

Hello,
moi j'ai un 10 Go j'ai un peu plus de 1700 Morceaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est déjà pas mal...plus contacts et agenda... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon c'est vous qui voyez


----------



## joel (17 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Comment transferer le contenu d'une carte XD (pleinr de photos) sur un ipod ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il une bonne idée ?

merci


----------



## 406 (18 Novembre 2003)

c'est tros récent comme format de carte. je sais pas si ca existe dejà pour passer sur l'ipod


----------



## cinto (25 Novembre 2003)

ok ça doit pas être bien sorcier mais j'arrive pas à la faire!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma chère et tendre vient d'acquérir un emac avec OSX.3 et pas moyen d'importer les morceaux stockés sur mon Ipod vers sa bibliothèque!

je viens de compulser le guide de l'utilisateur Ipod pour trouver la soluce: ils parlent toujours d'importation vers l'Ipod et/ou de gravage de Cd mais pas transfert vers une bibliothèque... ou alors je change de lunettes!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

Eh oui, c'est une des fonctions de l'iPod. Tu ne peux que copier des morceaux dans le sens iTunes vers iPod. Néanmoins, tu trouveras des infos pour réaliser l'opération inverse sur *iPodFanatic.com*.


----------



## cinto (25 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, c'est une des fonctions de l'iPod. Tu ne peux que copier des morceaux dans le sens iTunes vers iPod.







incroyable!
vu qu'on peut l'utiliser comme DD je pensais que c'étaait pareil pour la musique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je vais aller faire un tour sur le site que tu m'indiques.

merci


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2003)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> incroyable!
> vu qu'on peut l'utiliser comme DD je pensais que c'étaait pareil pour la musique
> 
> 
> ...



Cette mesure existe pour lutter contre le piratage. Elle est compréhensible il me semble...


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2003)

Apple n'a pas voulu rendre le transfert de musique d'un ordi à l'autre (en passant par un iPod) trop facile... ce qui est assez compréhensible.


----------



## Lus (3 Décembre 2003)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Apple n'a pas voulu rendre le transfert de musique d'un ordi à l'autre (en passant par un iPod) trop facile... ce qui est assez compréhensible.



c'est en effet complètement compréhensible. Ce qui est marrant c'est qu'apple lui même met des liens sur son site pour permettre cette fonctionnalité :

iPod Access


----------



## banane pourrie (4 Décembre 2003)

Et un p'tit Apple Script pour transferer directement la musique de l'ipod vers iTunes ?

Import Selected iPod Tracks 1.3


----------



## Luba (26 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

j'ai lu quelque part (où ça..  ??) qu'on pouvait syncroniser le dossier USER sur le iPod et ensuite se connecter sur un autre mac comme user et se retrouver avec son environnement de travail...

est-ce que j'ai rêvé ?






Merci de vos réponses ,

Luba


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2003)

Cette fonctionnalité a effectivement fait l'objet d'une rumeur... (j'avais réagi à l'époque en disant que si cette fonctionnalité sortait, j'achetais un iPod immédiatement...)... mais pas de nouvelles depuis


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2003)

En attendant, tu dois pouvoir utiliser un soft de backup (backup d'Applepar exemple si tu es abonné à .mac), faire une sauvegarde de ton "user" sur l'iPod, puis sur le Mac sur lequel tu arrive, créer un nouveau user (même  nom que celui que tu as sauvegardé sur l'iPod), puis restaurer depuis l'iPod sur ce "nouveau user", pour retrouver ton environnement.

par contre il faut que le proprio du Mac en question soit d'accord pour te laisser t'installer... et puis si tu ne veux pas laisser sur ce Mac des dossiers persos, il faut penser à tout effacer en partant...

Bref pouvoir utiliser directement un "user" installé sur le disque d'un iPod depuis n'importe quel Mac auquel on branche l'iPod, ce serait génial


----------



## Luba (26 Décembre 2003)

mince !!

j'étais pourtant sûr !!

je voyais ça couplé avec iSync, on syncronisait le dossier user du propiétaire de l'iPod et hop !

ça devrait être faisable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luba


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2003)

Ben oui ça doit être faisable... il faudrait que MacOS X sache gérer "à la volée" des "users" délocalisés sur un disque dur externe, en allant inspecter les disques externes connectés lorsque l'on est sur la fenêtre d'ouverture de session, et propose d'utiliser l'un quelconques des dossiers users trouvés.

Je suppose que ce sera l"une des 150 nouvelles fonctionnalités de MacOS X 10.4 que Steve nous proporsera pour 150Euros fin 2004.... (à moins que dans sa grande bonté, et pour doper un peu plus les ventes d'iPod, ceci arrive en cours d'année via une mise à jour....)


----------



## Luba (26 Décembre 2003)

Donc pour résumer, on peut le faire si on copie le USER sur l'iPod puis on recopie le dossier sur le mac en local (sur le mac où l'on doit bosser).

Je viens d'aessayer mais le problème c'est que sur l'écran de session, mon mac ne me propose pas de me connecter avec la nouvelle identité. il ne "voit" pas le profil, et tout le contenu de la nouvelle identité est disponible  avec mon identité actuelle (pas verrouillé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça marche pas comme ça ce truc ?

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2003)

Sur le Mac sur lequel tu veux venir bosser, il faut d'abord CREER un nouvel utilisateur portant le même nom que celui que tu va "importer", puis avec ton soft de sauvegarde, restaurer le user nouvellement créé avec la sauvegarde qui a été faite sur l'iPod


----------

